# Soda and Storm



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Well I'm finally getting around to it. I don't take many pictures to be honest, so I'm also going to include youtube videos.

Well I used to have a trio, now I only have two 

Charles unfortuantly died august 14th. He was one of the nicest rats I've ever known. He loved people, loved other animals (he played with my cat and tried to play with my dog), he loved to explore, love to give kisses, was very patient and tried his best not to complain when little kids played with him, he was just an overall sweet rat. He suffered from heart arrhythmia his whole life though (he showed a lot of the signs of it) but sadly he died of a pituatory tumor while sleeping on me. He was around 20 months old. Hopefully in his next life he'll have another good life, Who knows I might see him again.

Now I have Soda and Storm. 

Soda was named after Soda from the outsiders, and just like him Soda is a complete spaz even when out being given sugar. he's always spazing out (I think a lot of people call it popcorning) and he's almost always boggling. He loves to "pounce" on people and in general get into trouble. We got him a long with Storm from the same petsmart. the second I put my hand into his tank he Jumped up my arm and started boggling in my ear. That's how I got him since I judge rats on temperament not coloration or markings or ear type. He's a little beige hooded, when we first got him he kept confusing us with his color because he decided to have a blue tent, he actually does have some heathering so he's either trying to fool everyone or he's a really poor quality Russian beige. He's a little fatso though, well, he's normal weight and size for a male rat, but he just like calling him a jelly belly.

Storm on the other hand is the opposite of Soda. I don't really know why I named him Storm, I think I was originally going to call him Shadow or Zephry, but his name Storm stuck. He's a cute guy, first Dumbo and only Dumbo I've ever had. he was all alone in his tank, he had actually just arrived that day. Poor little guy we woke him up when he was sleeping and he just gave me that look of "Five more minutes". He was ok with being held though and was interested in us so we got him. He was about 3 weeks old, and even today he is on the small side. He may be a dumbo, but Storm proves that the myth that all dumbos are nice is wrong. He's not the most people friendly rat. He hates being on shoulders, he doesn't give kisses (he gives little nips to the nose instead, which I think is his way since after wards he starts boggling like crazy), and well, he only likes things when its on his term. He lets us know when he wants outs, he lets us know when he wants held, to be petted, and when he wants to go back home. Surprisingly he had a Very strong relationship with Charles. it didn't matter what happened, Storm was always with Charles. He tortured Charles most days, even tore a bit of his ear off, but they were always together. When Charles came down sick from the tumor Storm kept laying with him, and was very careful not to hurt him. After Charles died he was also very depressed, and he didn't want to live his box. So Storm has his own odd ways of showing that he likes people. We often call him Study Buddy cause when we first got him when ever I took him out to play my mom would be studying, so the name just stuck.

Anyways, he's kind of an odd rat, especially for a pet store one. He's a black variberk Dumbo Satin with a head spot. For those who don't know what a satin is, its a fur type that gives them longer thinner hair, their whiskers tend to be curly or kinky like a Rex. its actually considered a some what rare variety of rat, and one that few work with. Surprisingly he has Never once shown myco, he has also never had mucus on his nose (he's over a year old). the only time I hear him sneeze is when we used Carefresh, and maybe once a month at most. So he's a relatively healthy rat.

Oops, sorry for long descriptions, i get carried away sometimes when I type 
Here is the youtube video, its actually a "rat music video". I do them sometimes when I get bored. its the only one with Storm and Soda, it also has Charles (He's the topaz/fawn hooded). Also sorry for Minor cussing (its one cuss word at the beginning), that's why I'm posting a link. Also never give a rat money, not long after this video was filmed I found a lot of money (over 50 dollars) under my dresser from Storm collecting dollar bills. At lease it got him to stop hoarding lab blocks for a few days. Also at the beginning that is my cat Streaker, she's 6 years old, and loves to watch my rats, she just doesn't like it when They try to groom her or get to close (I have dozen of videos of them chasing her). I have other rat music videos but they have more cussing and only have Charles and Einstein (RIP you two little punks)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XgAYh_D6OY

And now pictures 

The trio sleeping together for the first time










Soda and Storm as babies playing (Storm was biting Soda's foot to keep him from running away from him)










Just Soda as a baby










Storm being cute during a photo shoot a few weeks ago (you can see his crazy satin fur really well)










And Charles being Charles and eating a cracker










And just because I can't find a lot of pictures of Soda and Storm at the moment, Charles eating a cracker that makes him look old.










I have a lot more pictures, and better quality, of them so I'll try to upload some better ones later if you want.


----------



## IOVERATS (Aug 25, 2012)

Aww, thanks for the long description I loved reading about them  love Charles he looked like he was a sweet old boy  he will be waiting for you, Soda and Storm at the rainbow bridge . I would love to see some more pictures . I'm sure storm is lovely even though he seems to like everything his way haha, my cousin has rats like that, one of hers called Mojo (not sure why) has the same characteristics as Storm haha, bossy squishes  he would always nip your fingers when he wanted to go back in the cage and if he didn't want to come out he would nip your fingers then, but his friend Tigger (strange markings don't ask haha) is a complete softy and is always being pushed around by Mojo, so much so Mojo at one point would start to nip Tigger if he wasn't allowed time out of the cage to be handled and played with, so we decided to seprerate them for a bit and then a week later we out them back together and they were suddenly the best of friends, of course they scrapped but it wasn't that bad, and Mojo was always really fat haha, he used to push Tigger away from the food and then when he had eaten everything he wanted Tigger would get the scraps so we gave them individual bowls and that worked it out. Oops sorry I've gone rambling again, sorry it's meant to be about your ratties, not my cousins. Sorry, good luck with Soda and Storm


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Don't worry, I love reading about stuff. just found out today in my school that a lot of people there have rats, or at lease like rats so I'm in a rat mood if that makes since 

I had to separate Storm from Charles (and Soda, but none of them ever seem to care about him, and he never really seems to care about them, so) for Less then 8 hours, it was over night, because Storm had gotten into a fight with Soda and make his eye bleed (it wasn't that bad luckily). in the morning Both of them were super depressed, when I put them back they instantly went and cuddled up together All day long, when I got back from school they were still in the same spot chilling with each other. They really had an odd relationship.

Storm has been getting better though, he used to have food aggression and its going away, he's also getting more friendly. the other night he was on me and gave me a Kiss. he never give kisses, just nips people's noses, so it was really shocking. he also got onto my shoulder without being forced to (he hates being on shoulders). I think that his hormones are starting to die down now that he is getting older. of coarse since Charles died he's been getting into an alpha fight with Soda non-stop, but they'll figure it out soon. I just have this very strange feeling though that when we get another rat or two (hopefully next spring) he's going to be very protective over them.

I'll try to get some pictures up later.


----------



## ILoveMyMonsters (May 25, 2012)

How cute! I love Soda's name. 

Your Storm looks a lot like my Axl. ;D

And Tanto has satin fur as well.


----------



## dandelion (Jun 10, 2012)

Omg that photo of Storm <3<3 They are both such cutie pies.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Thought I'd post some more pictures, Since he is most of my cute photos I'll start with Charles.





















Here are the three of them curled up sleeping in their log










Soda working on his "Show rat pose". 










Soda sleeping in his hammock, like always.










And Storm sleeping in his Hammock. He may look cute but its funny how almost every single Alpha fight happens in the hammock


----------



## Tabitha drake (Aug 25, 2012)

So cute I really enjoyed your pics.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------

